# Twins!! Skull theory guesses??. UPDATED :D



## xMissxZoiex

I'm having non identical twins and guesses on baby B? I can't even make out what parts what on baby A :haha: he or she curled up in a ball right when she went to take the pictures LOL.
 



Attached Files:







20161207_202424.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 83


----------



## ikaria

I would guess :pink: for baby B. And I, too, have no idea about baby A :) I'm not really sure what I'm looking at, ha ha.


----------



## SummerMother

Girl for B. Baby a is def turned away too far.


----------



## DobbyForever

Echoing everyone else girl for b and no idea ona


----------



## Wish85

Girl for baby B and baby A has it's back facing so impossible to tell.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Wow so far 100% of the guesses are girl!!

Hopefully I will get a clear shot of baby A next scan, I'll be having a gender scan at just after 16 weeks :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink: guess for baby B :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Wwoooo another vote for girl!! X


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I think B is female too but I have no idea about baby A.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Here's my scan from today 14 weeks :)

Thought on them??. Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







20161229_160927.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 41









20161229_160827.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 43


----------



## xMissxZoiex

.


----------



## boobee

I definitely think one boy and one girl!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue: & :pink:


----------



## Mummafrog

I think one boy, one girl too :D looking forward to your update x


----------



## spunky84

With the others :blue: and :pink:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Boy and girl guess too :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Woo so exciting :D I'll know by the end of next week so I'll be sure to update you as soon as I know!! :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you!! X


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Umm I think 2 boys


----------



## DobbyForever

Excited for the update soon :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Scan has been booked for next Saturday lunch time :D not long to wait!. I've had another scan since but the pictures weren't great. X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay one week to go!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

They are both BOYS!!! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56473;


----------



## Wish85

Congratulations! Mrs H is the only who guessed right x


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Oh m! I guess I was! Lol I have 3 boys so I'm use to boy ultrasounds lol.congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Wish85

Mrs.H2016 said:


> Oh m! I guess I was! Lol I have 3 boys so I'm use to boy ultrasounds lol.congratulations!

Mrs H - can you take a look at mine then please? &#128514; I've got 7 girl guesses & 10 boy guesses so it's certainly not unanimous lol 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2421017-am-gender-scan-booked-end-jan.html


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I would say boy. I would be surprised if they say girl.


----------



## Wish85

mrs.h2016 said:


> i would say boy. I would be surprised if they say girl.

thank you!!


----------

